# Possible To Change Clamp-on To Braze-on?



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

NOOBIE QUESTION!

is it possible to convert a front derailleur from CLAMP ON - to BRAZE ON?
i have a ULTEGRA front derailleur with a 31.8 clamp but need it BRAZE-ON so i can use it on my bike?

any suggestions?
thanks again.




PS.. I tried search function and had no luck... :thumbsup: 

thanks to anyone who answers...


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Sorry, no. - TF


----------

